# MS-Access-Problem



## Landei (25. Aug 2011)

Hallo!

Ich habe ein dummes Access-Problem: Ein Nutzer, der Access "eigentlich" nicht braucht, soll die Runtime benutzen. Alles schön und gut, aber er braucht Queries aus einer DB. Das Database-Fenster (Tables, Queries, Forms...) erscheint unter der Runtime nicht mehr. Wie gebe ich ihm am einfachsten trotzdem Zugriff auf die Queries (am besten auf alle, falls neue dazukommt)?

Wir hatten die Idee, die Queries mit Excel anzusprechen, was aber nicht funzt, da diese Queries Parameter benutzen, und es anscheinend keinen Weg gibt, selbige in Excel aufzurufen ("Too few paramters...")


----------



## Landei (26. Aug 2011)

Keine Vorschläge? :-/


----------



## L-ectron-X (26. Aug 2011)

Ich bin kein Datenbank-Pofi und verstehe deshalb auch nur die Hälfte, von dem, was du eingangs beschreibst. Vielleicht geht es anderen genauso...


----------



## Landei (26. Aug 2011)

OK, habe eine Lösung gefunden. Irgendwie war ich der Meinung, man könne mit Buttons nur Reporte, aber keine Queries ausführen, aber das geht, und er fragt auch brav nach den Parametern.


----------

